# Brief Battery for Health Improvement 2



## nurse2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone of you use this procedure for your pain docs? or in your office? if so, can you share what code do you use for this procedure?

One of my docs is looking at this procedure in the office.

Thank you.


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 22, 2009)

The "Brief Battery For Health Improvement 2" is a questionaire that the patient fills out. Reviewing the test results would count toward the doctor's E&M documentation, but it's not a separately payable service.


----------

